# first smoked lamb chop



## fatboymccoy (May 8, 2011)

A tad over done but it was amazing.  Seasoned with sea salt and a peppercorn medley.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 8, 2011)

We love smoked lamb around here.  Did some ground lamb meatballs for Easter this year, and leg of lamb last year.  Tasty eats!  Congrats on a good smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2011)

We love lamb here, but have yet to smoke any. I guess that's one more for the ToDo list.


----------



## venture (May 9, 2011)

Glad your smoke turned out well.  Leg of lamb and lamb shanks in the freezer will be going on before long.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

